
Elon Musk Announces Hyperloop Test Tunnel Opening Date - edward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-22/musk-s-transport-vision-gets-more-real-with-test-tunnel-opening
======
geek_at
I thought the Hyperloop was debunked already?

